# Tulsa FT



## Twolabsplus

Just heard they scrapped the Derby.... 18 dogs... only 3 did the test after 17 ran.


----------



## TMURRAY

31 back to second in open... Sorry no numbers


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Twolabsplus said:


> Just heard they scrapped the Derby.... 18 dogs... only 3 did the test after 17 ran.


*I am stake Marshal, 20 dogs, 4 did it( and not well), scrapped after 11 dogs. Good and fair decision by judges. *


----------



## counciloak

Unofficial callbacks from first series of the Open.

3,4,5,6,8,9,10,13,17,19,20,21,22,25,26,28,29,30,32,34,36,38,43,45,48,50,51,52,54,55,and 56. 31 dogs back


----------



## Twolabsplus

Paul Rainbolt said:


> *I am stake Marshal, 20 dogs, 4 did it( and not well), scrapped after 11 dogs. Good and fair decision by judges. *


Thank you.... info gets sketchy at best over the "wires".


----------



## TMURRAY

15 back to open third


----------



## TMURRAY

12 back to open fourth


----------



## Troopers Mom

TMURRAY said:


> 12 back to open fourth


Do you have dog #'s for the 3rd and 4th?


----------



## pam ingham

Derby Congrats to:
1st - #8 Little Miss Enchantress Kristi and James Roberts
2nd- #15 Sugar Mill Peggy O-Dan Widner H-Dan Hurst ( Hi Sheril!!) 
3rd #12 LulaBelle  daughter of Homer- Joe Piland 
#4 Julienne's Caprock Ford Dale Sweeney
RJ Prarie Peak Road Greater -Ken McCartney and a bunch of jams!!


----------



## TMURRAY

Troopers Mom said:


> Do you have dog #'s for the 3rd and 4th?


Sorry I do not... I am not at the trial but will try and get them. I know Milligan has 3, hurst 1and Beardan 1 all second hand info...


----------



## Troopers Mom

TMURRAY said:


> Sorry I do not... I am not at the trial but will try and get them. I know Milligan has 3, hurst 1and Beardan 1 all second hand info...


Thank you Troy. Was just curious to see if Dog #3 made it out of the 2nd series.


----------



## Mike W.

Amateur to the 3rd: 

1-2-7-10-17-18-19-20-23-24-25-26-29-33-35-37


----------



## TMURRAY

pam ingham said:


> Derby Congrats to:
> 1st - #8 Little Miss Enchantress Kristi and James Roberts
> 2nd- #15 Sugar Mill Peggy O-Dan Widner H-Dan Hurst ( Hi Sheril!!)
> 3rd #12 LulaBelle  daughter of Homer- Joe Piland
> #4 Julienne's Caprock Ford Dale Sweeney
> RJ Prarie Peak Road Greater -Ken McCartney and a bunch of jams!!



Congrats to Danny, Sheril Peggy and Dan on the second!!!!


----------



## Mike W.

AMateur to the 4th series:

2-7-10-20-24-29-35-37


----------



## bmiles

Just heard that Dan Hurst and Abby won the open!
Congrats to Dan and Abby for the open win, completing their FC, and qualifying for the national am!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Am call bks 4th 
2 7 10 20 24 29 35 37

Open
1st Abby & Dan Hurst new FC
2nd Bullet and Dave Rorem
3rd James Roberts #52
4th Dave Rorem 55
RJ Jo Piland with homer 

Jams can't remember sorry


----------



## pam ingham

Wow - way to go Dan and Abby and just lookie who got second- I would say Dan had a great day!! As did Mr. Rorem, Mr. Roberts and Mr. P Thanks Katy and Bruce - great job- understand it was bit brisk the last two mornings! But probably better than what you have to go home to-- good luck to all the folks on the east coast with the storm coming!


----------



## Charles C.

bmiles said:


> Just heard that Dan Hurst and Abby won the open!
> Congrats to Dan and Abby for the open win, completing their FC, and qualifying for the national am!


Good job Dan and Abby! Tell Bullet that mama knows best.


----------



## Mike W.

Amateur results:

1) Homer/Piland
2) Ruff/Bearden
3) Chili/Boley
4) Judy/Burks
RJ - McKnight


----------



## Jan Helgoth

junfan68 said:


> Amateur results:
> 
> 1) Homer/Piland
> 2) Ruff/Bearden
> 3) Chili/Boley
> 4) Judy/Burks
> RJ - McKnight


WOO!!! HOO!!! HUGE Congratulations to Joe and Pam on Homer's Blue Ribbon ~ Great Job Homer! 

Joe has been knocking on the door all Fall and it is awesome when an Amateur's hard work in training pays off with a win! Great People ~ Great Dog!

Also, Congratulations to the rest who placed in the Amateur Stake as I believe that they all train their own dogs which says a lot about the high quality of Amateurs we have in this part of the country!


----------



## David Maddox

X2 on Congrats to Joe, Pam, and FC-HOMER!!!
I have a cute redhead waiting for a date in the spring.


----------



## Huff

Anyone have the qual results?


----------



## counciloak

Big congratulations to Joe Piland for taking home about 20 feet of ribbon of all colors!

J.O.


----------



## pam ingham

Trust me, Joe doesn't know how to post but if he did he would be thanking all the stars that aligned just right, the hardworking club members and the judges who set up tests our dogs could do ( special thanks to the judge who was there to give him a hug and keep him from falling over!!! ). We don't take any jam or placement lightly- and we wish to thank all the nice folks who have called or texted - we appreciate and are grateful for every kind word- thank you , thank you.


----------



## Philip Carson

Way to go Bill and Judy! Am 4th Philip


----------



## Huff

Congrats to Judy and Bill on the am 4th.

Russell


----------



## Tim West

Lots of congrats to some hard working trainers. First, way to go Dan and FC Abby! Way to go Joe, Pam and Homer! WOW. Great job Charles and Ruff, Bill and Judy and Boley and Chili. Lots of good Amateur trainers who's knowledge and training paid off.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*

Congrats to all!! Way to go Dan FC Abby!! 

Aaron *


----------



## mohaled

Congrats Dan and Abby!! Also all that placed this weekend.


----------



## Chris S.

*Joe and Pam,*
Congratulations on such a big weekend:

*LulaBelle *(Daughter of Homer)
3rd in Derby
Jam or better in Qual (I can't remember)

*Homer*
1st in Am
RJ in Open

Outstanding work!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

It was a great trial we had a great time! Congrats to all the winners! Joe and his crew had a great weekend! Good luck in June at the National Am!


----------



## Angie B

Good Job Joe and Homer!!! I see Chili did all right again,,, Go Mike!!

Angie


----------



## MardiGras

Congratulations to Dan (and Abby) with their first in the Open!! Abby's kiddos are rooting her on and hopefully following in her footsteps!! 

Also, congratulations to Pam & Joe on their win in the Am!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

*Results are posted on EE,

Congrats to all that placed and finished and sincere appreciation to all that helped out!*


----------

